# Dont Bother With BUCEPLANT



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Here is my experience with Buceplant. 
AND IT IS JUSTIFIED.

I first ordered from buceplant, some crypts, wallichii, and some other plants like Hygrophilia compacta.
When they came (this was earlier last month) they all arrived Dead. Melted. Nothing useful. 

So I wrote a 1 star review on their website, stating my experience. 

They contacted me bribing me to redo my review, by sending me more crypts, all Alive. (weird huh?) 

Then I wrote an email to them saying, please next time get it right the first time (basically) because they had a HUGE algae outbreak that also was on the plants they sent me, and it ended up infesting my low tech tank. (BBA) 


My second experience, TODAY, I wanted to buy some plants that other websites did not offer, so I went to buceplant, decided to give them a second chance because its America, land of second chances. 
So I placed my order, and I receive an email about 30 minutes later, saying:
" Your order has been canceled as requested "
?
I didn't cancel my order... Strange...
So I send Buceplant an email saying this:

"Hey Buceplant,
My grandmother got me this order for my birthday, and she says she didn't cancel it.
And I didn't cancel it either.
What happened? order is*#3927 

Thanks
Nate" 


They then replied:

"Hi Nate,

Thank you for giving our store another try. Based on our previous emails, it appears that our plants are not up to your expectations.* We have issued you a full refund for your order. There are many other online aquatic plant stores, we hope you have a better experience with them.* Happy Birthday and best of luck!

Thank you and best regards,
Team Buce Plant"

So in essence they are saying, since you don't give us a good review or like us at all, your business is not welcome here. lol BucePlant is horrible. I'm also seeing other 1 star reviews pop up on their site. And they blacklisted me


----------



## buceplant (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi Nathan,

We have resolved the issue with you already but since you posted, we will gladly answer any questions that people have about this transaction. 

As any other plant seller will tell you, sometimes plants can suffer during transit especially when temperatures are high. Unfortunately for your first order, the plants arrived DOA. And for this reason we offer a full 100% DOA policy.

We gave you a full refund for your order including shipping and you requested free plants on top of that. So in an effort to improve your first experience, we sent you three free Crypts on the house. Crypts are much hardier plants compared to the Rotala Wallichi and Pogostemon Helferi that melted no your first order. 

Also, our tanks are completely free of BBA. 

Thank you and best regards,


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

@Buceplant
"We have resolved the issue with you already "
No we haven't... ? You said that you were going to call my Grandmother... Which is creepy to say the least.

And also a BBA outbreak doesn't just happen. I'm an "intermediate" aquascaper and i always have algae issues on check, didn't have a BBA issue until your crypts came to my tanks. 
Which later on I noticed the BBA forming on as a surface.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

I also learned that Buceplant deletes reviews on their website  No wonder they have a 4 1/2 star rating!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

3rd time deleting my 1 star review... nice


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

And now I'm blacklisted


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

BucePlant called me this morning, out of their personal time, which to me is nice customer care. 
And they said they felt as if I attacked them, and I don't want them or anyone else to think this at all. I was writing my experience down so people could see or learn from it as I did. My review is just that, a review, a little article on what my experience was like with this product and/or company. BP also said, that my review I wrote on Cabomba Aquatica was removed (3 times) because it had nothing to do with the plant, of which I denied because it had to do with that plant imo. 
Reason I wrote the review on that plant was because that is one of the 3 plants they denied me the right to order. So it was a necessary subject to write a review under. At the end of the phonecall, I was kind of confused, because they said we hope you can buy from us again, and I tried doing this (this is where my review came from) but I was denied service, which to me makes no sense and is confusing. So I thought maybe it was something just said, in the moment maybe.

Alright so I think that's the end of my review. 

Thanks
Nate


----------



## Stoneisland2 (May 21, 2017)

*I am a highly satisfied BUCEPLANT customer*

I have placed two orders and received generous portions of healthy, clean plants both times. I recommend this site.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I placed an order for their super bucephalandra starter pack (or whatever it's called) and received my plants quickly in perfect condition, well packaged and the portions were so large that I ended up throwing a lot of trimmings away after mounting on rocks (I like neatly mounted epiphytes.)

The only criticism I have is that the plants were not adapted to submerged growth, when I was told they were beforehand. Of course, because of that, they were totally clean, too. But I still reccomend them highly and will most certainly order again in the future. 

5/5 stars from me!


----------



## bsewell (Feb 24, 2021)

I have also had a bad experience with Buce:
I spent $59.15 on three plants from Buce. All three were DOA. I paid extra for a packing activated heat pad and also expedited shipping at $20.25. 
I purchased 2 tissue cultures and one potted plant. 
The potted plant had been stuffed into a bag sideways and the stem was snapped off at the base.
One of the tissue cultures had no moisture in the package when I opened it. The gel had solidified and was the consistency of dried silicon. I was able to soak it in water and attempted to gently rinse away the gel. The roots had completely melted and the process washed those away as well. The plant was still green and so I attempted to separate and plant these but after 24 hours they show significant signs of melting. 
The second tissue culture was completely melted and looked like overcooked collard greens. I took pictures of that one and the broken potted plant and followed the DOA instructions on there website. I was offered 5 bucks in store credit. Check out this unbelievable response:
Chris (Buce Plant)
Feb 23, 2021, 15:44 PST
Hello,
We're sorry to hear about your Downoi and Staurogyne Repens Tissue Culture. Thank you for sending along the pictures, we'd be happy to take care of this for you. While we would gladly send a replacement, we are concerned that with the current delays, it would be stuck in a sorting facility and melt.
Our 100% DOA Protection provides the following options:
Refund
Store credit (+$5.00)
Let us know which one works best for you and we will correct this as soon as possible.
Please reach out to us with any further questions that we could address for you.
Check out the Buce Plant App now available on Apple Store and Google Play!
Our app is now available on Apple Store!
Our app is now available on Google Play!

I wish I could attach the photos of these horrible specimens


----------



## maico996 (Nov 6, 2016)

Sorry you had a bad experience. I've ordered from Buce three times and never had any problems. Regarding the store credit, the way I read is it you would get refunded the price of the plants, plus an additional $5.00. Hopefully they can work this out for you!


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

I have used buce plants once and I was not over joyed with the results. The specific issue is one of the plants I ordered was quite nice above the rock wool but once i removed the rock wool everything covered was rotten so the plant naturally didn't do well (it was a sword so there wasn't much of a chance of recovery). I did not complain about this plant hence i can't complain about a lack of refund. Having said that a second plant in the same order also arrived in very poor shape (flamingo crypt) and this one i did complain about given the price point and they did promptly refund. Does this make them a 'bad' vendor - i wouldn't go that far as i've only used them once and they did refund for the plant i did complain about but there are other vendors i've used that i've generally been happier about so i haven't tried them a second time. To go a step further I know (via forums) of numerous folks that have been very happy with buceplants so that should also be taken into consideration.


----------

